# H:Skiff



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Looking to get a simple 1 person skiff and in my search the H:Skiff seems really interesting. 

Any experiences with this little skiff.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

I was looking at these as well but too much money for something that small. You can get more of a boat for same price. I’ve been looking for something small, loner skiff but well built. I went with the Conch 13 paddleskiff. It Is currently being built. I’ll pick it up at the end of the month. My friend and I are both having one built. So excited to get out in Charleston and swing for some reds and trout


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

what is h skiff rough pricing?


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

8k hull only. Only one place in USA that imports them from United Arab Emirates. Great looking, but would rather support the great USA built boat people.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Got a quote today and the package price is in the 15k range with 20 hp engine, poling platform, aluminum/fiberglass console, seadeck, colored hull, running lights, bilge pump, aluminum trailer, and built in fuel cell and the build quality looks excellent.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

At 15k, I’d rather save a little more and get a East Cape Lostmen or Beavertail Micro. I’ve wanted one of these in that order for some time. Have Wife, two daughters, and son on the way. Not the most practical or reasonable boat for large family. They are specific purposely built boats for getting skinny. I settled on Conch 13 so as to not tie up a lot of money in a boat I can’t use with family. Plus I enjoy fishing alone in the great outdoors.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

The build pics are of my boat that is being built. Finished boat is one of their previous builds. Mine will look the same with exceptions, awlgrip Snow White deck, awlgrip Citrus Green hull, and full hatch FWD and AFT.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

What size engine can you put on her and what is the length and beam?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

THe H Skiff is a Cool looking little boat, but watching some videos of them, at rest with a guy near the rear of the boat the water line at the back was at the rub rail. Bad for taking water over the rear and also not great for draft. Tiny boats that don't weigh a lot float skinny when empty but with so little displacement quick squat with any weight.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

Uno said:


> What size engine can you put on her and what is the length and beam?


Coastguard rated for 6 hp, 13 ft length, 40 in width. Self bailing deck. There are people who put on 9.9 hp for use if they take a second person but proved to be too fast solo. I’m going to stick with 6hp. Just sold my hobie PA. Got this to extend reach and minimize time getting to local. Still can get to my normal spots just sooner and less leg workout.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

I should be able to pick it up at the end of the month. I will ensure I post some pics empty, loaded, and running. I’m stoked.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Mountain - Ocean - Trout,

what is the price range of your build?


----------



## Perdi.roma (Jul 29, 2020)

Selling my 14' Salt Marsh Savanna. Paired with 9.9 hp Yamaha, the hull is self bailing so that's pretty sweet. Perfect 1 person skiff but big enough for 2


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd rather have your Salt Marsh than a surf board with a motor. You can fish by your self in any boat then come back and pick up your family. 
Your family's not going to worry about you on that surf board.??

Take the money your putting on the surf board and put it down on a used skiff


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

Uno said:


> Hey Mountain - Ocean - Trout,
> 
> what is the price range of your build?


2800 for hull, front SS cleat, motor mount, choice of deck and hull color, self bailing, rub rail, and rear porthole storage. Then there are options. The only thing I added was front and rear hatches for storage.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I'd rather have your Salt Marsh than a surf board with a motor. You can fish by your self in any boat then come back and pick up your family.
> Your family's not going to worry about you on that surf board.??
> 
> Take the money your putting on the surf board and put it down on a used skiff


You have your own great opinion there. The OP was asking about other simple single person skiffs. I was just giving him other options. I can and have the ability to purchase a larger skiff if I please, I just chose on the Conch 13 or surfboard with motor as you call it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the H is a Chris Morejohn design.

Another option is the old Hells Bay Skate. I believe the company that has the molds are in Sarasota. There was also a guy who had a build thread on here from the new builder.


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> I think the H is a Chris Morejohn design.
> 
> Another option is the old Hells Bay Skate. I believe the company that has the molds are in Sarasota. There was also a guy who had a build thread on here from the new builder.


Nanocraft boats, nanocraft 13
Latest build just delivered to JD Outdoor Adventures







s in Miami


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Myakka Red said:


> Nanocraft boats, nanocraft 13
> Latest build just delivered to JD Outdoor Adventures
> View attachment 156031
> s in Miami
> View attachment 156031


These are sweet little skiffs.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Talked to Alain at Nano yesterday ... it between the Nano and H Skiff, both at the same price point with the same footprint and performance.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

From looking at the molds and builds of the h craft small skiff and the h-18 That I see them do on Instagram they look to be pretty heavy lots and lots of added features and glass that prolly isn’t necessary but seems to complete the looks they are going for.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

if it were me the nanoskiff seems like a better option than the h. the h feels more like solo skiff/rover type craft. nanocraft looks small but seems more like a small skiff.


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

The green one is mine and sea foam blue is my friends. Just some updated pics. Still looking for my engine choice.


----------

